# Google +



## nicnap

Anyone on this board have an invite the might share to google +? PM me and I will give you my email address or whatever is required.

Thanks


----------



## Notthemama1984

Google is saying they are beyond capacity right now. I am not sure if you can get an invite.


----------



## Michael

I got an invite last night but still can't get in... 

[video=youtube_share;rYr7I4gOSXk]http://youtu.be/rYr7I4gOSXk[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU

I had one of the initial invitations and could not get in. Still can't. I guess they are doing their create a market demand thing again.


----------



## nicnap

Well, hopefully G+ is better than wave turned out to be. Well, if anyone gets in and wants to send an invite, please do.


----------



## Michael

> I guess they are doing their create a market demand thing again.


They're pretty good at that, aren't they? Unfortunately it works too.


----------



## FenderPriest

Invites are indeed turned off, or I'd be happy to share. Viva G+! (or whatever cultish thing I'm supposed to chant)


----------



## fredtgreco

Michael said:


> I guess they are doing their create a market demand thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> They're pretty good at that, aren't they? Unfortunately it works too.
Click to expand...

Not for me. I have no desire to even look at Google +.


----------



## Marrow Man

Please explain to me what Google+ is and why everyone wants to get it.


----------



## Michael

Ok I'm in! Ya'll can DM me your emails and I will try to help out.

How to get a Google+ invite right now

Basically how this works is that I have to share one of my posts with you [via email]. You click the link to the post in the email and then on my page look for a button that says "Join Google+". From there you will likely be taken to a screen that says they have exceeded capacity. HOWEVER, if you look to the top left corner of your screen you may see a button that says "You+". Click that and you should be taken to your new homepage.

Worked for me anyway but I understand that it can be hit or miss.

*One note: it did take a couple hours for me to receive the initial email from the person that shared their post with me.


----------



## Marrow Man

Oh, it's a social networking site. Another Facebook, or the next stage past FB. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Matthew Tringali

I am a bit perturbed that Google still has not enable Google Profiles for Google App users. Why they make things available for free users that paid users cannot have is really beyond me.


----------



## fredtgreco

Marrow Man said:


> Oh, it's a social networking site. Another Facebook, or the next stage past FB. I think I'll pass.


It's a necessary step for Google, as Facebook is starting to eat Google's lunch in ad revenue.


----------



## Zenas

Google already knows everything about me. Why don't they just fill out a profile and assign it to me?


----------



## Parker234

That is funny, Andrew. It's just a formality anyway; they're doing the courtesy of asking, at least.


----------



## Marrow Man

fredtgreco said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it's a social networking site. Another Facebook, or the next stage past FB. I think I'll pass.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a necessary step for Google, as Facebook is starting to eat Google's lunch in ad revenue.
Click to expand...


Ah, now it all makes sense. All these things die out for the next big thing. Yahoo and MySpace die slow deaths. Our grandchildren will roll their eyes when we talk about Facebook and Google -- it will sound like hula hoops and bell bottoms to them.


----------



## LawrenceU

One thing I have found out about Google+ from my brother-in-law is that it is very invasive. He has had to ban everyone on their network from it because of security issues already. Apparently it connects everything and then begins to mine. At least that is what I got from his very technical explanation.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

As great as a new, clean, social network sounds, I am weary that it will become just like Facebook. I think I will stick with Facebook and hope everyone else moves on. I wish we could go back to the old Facebook where is was a profile and a status update. Simple and not so cluttered.


----------



## jawyman

Ditto with the request. If anyone is willing to part with an invite I would love to have it. Thanks.


----------



## Michael

jawyman said:


> Ditto with the request. If anyone is willing to part with an invite I would love to have it. Thanks.



It's not exactly an "invite" but I may be able to help. Read post #10 and DM me your email address.


----------



## nicnap

Apparently they've closed their loopholes. Hitting You+ leaves you on the same page. Well ... I'll just wait. Thanks Michael.


----------



## Michael

Did you get the post emailed to you? It's worked for a few others that I've shared with. I'd keep checking...


----------



## nicnap

I did indeed get the post. I will keep trying. Thanks for "giving it a shot."


----------



## fishingpipe

I got in last night. A friend with G+ shared a photo with me and it let me join. Maybe there are still some loopholes?


----------



## nicnap

Ah, there are indeed some loopholes. I just went back and retried it, and it worked. So, Michael's way worked. Thanks, Michael.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I keep trying Michael's way and it isn't working for me.


----------



## Michael

Boliver, have you at least received the email with the shared post?


----------



## Notthemama1984

I received an email that said, "Test from phone...Is this thing on?"

I click to view the convo and attempt to join or use the You+ in the top corner.


----------



## Michael

Yep that's it. Sorry you're having to wait. That happened to me at first too. It took a few hrs for me to receive the shared email and then another few hrs to get let in. Keep checking every so often...it shouldn't be long. Lawrence and Nicholas just got in a little while ago.


----------



## nicnap

Boliver, it took me a couple of tries, and then walking away for 2-3 hours; when I came back, I gave it another shot, and it worked.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Thanks.

I will keep trying.


----------



## Michael

Official invites are now available to give out. If anyone wants one, let me know. 

PS Boliver, you should have one waiting for you.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I haven't gotten anything else from you and your previous email still is not allowing me to join.


----------



## Michael

I don't know what to say man. You must have done something reeeally bad to Google.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Just got your second invite and it still says they are over capacity. Google must not like me at all.


----------



## Michael

Click the "+You" button [top left corner] on that over capacity page. I bet you're in.

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

It may even say "+Boliver"...


----------



## Notthemama1984

Nope. not in


----------



## Michael

Rediculous. I've sent ppl invites just now that waltzed right in, first try. Been trying to get you in since yesterday. Don't know what to say...


----------



## LawrenceU

Bolivar, clear your cache, history, and cookies and then give it a try.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Nope. Still didn't work.


----------



## Michael

Boliver, I don't mean to...well...it's just that the subtitle under your username is right about now........you see................yeah......................... bummer.


----------



## Notthemama1984

A season behind does seem to describe me properly right now.


----------



## black_rose

If anyone still needs in, they can DM me their email as well. I was able to get in.. Saturday, I think. And I think most everybody is able to get on now.


----------



## bookslover

Having learned my lesson on Facebook, I will studiously ignore Google+.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace

Why does one need an invite? 

Might create my own social networking site exclusively for the reformed.


----------



## Skyler

awretchsavedbygrace said:


> Why does one need an invite?
> 
> Might create my own social networking site exclusively for the reformed.



You mean like the PuritanBoard?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace




----------

